# If U had the money...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If U had the cash in your hand, what gun would you go pick up tomorrow? 

Not some $4,000 Class 3 gun. But, something realistic... 

If ya woke up with the money in your hand now - what gun would ya rush down to the gunstore tomorrow morning to buy?


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

two polished amt longslide hardballers. couldnt wait.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Some sort of compact .357. Maybe a SP101


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

A Colt Series 70 M1911 in .38 Super. I've never owned a gun in this caliber. For some reason, I just have a burning desire for a .38 Super.

I'd even settle for a Series 80 Colt or even a Kimber.


----------



## Dorian (Jul 21, 2006)

If you can find a $4,000.00 class 3 let me know where.

As far as a not over the top gun it would be a Sig 210 heavy slide with the american mag releace.

Dorian


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I still want a M1 garande


----------



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm still torn between an FN-FAL and an AR-15 in basic competition mode. If I didn't have my SP2022 I'd get with my local 1911 gunsmith and pick options for an IDPA/CDP legal .45. My "tricked out" would still be pretty basic and odds are less than $1000.

ciao!

leam


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

For me it would be the Stag arms LR4 left handed AR in 6.8 SPC. I have always wanted an AR type rifle, but, I shoot lefty. I tried to shoot one and I kept getting spent brass in the face. This lefty for Stag is a God send.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Too many choices. If the cash magically appeared in my wallet I'd probably go the store and pick up a little smaller CCW gun than mu current 4" XD. Either a 3" SA or Kimber 1911, an XDSC, or the Walther P99C. But if cash was no object, I might order the most expensive gun on my list, the RRA Pro Series Elite! :smt067


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just want a PS90 right now....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well beings I am going to the gun show tomorrow I'd be looking for a old Colt or Smith and Wesson revolver. Just can't get away from them old guns.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

The GI 50 cal 1911


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Sig P210
Ed Brown Executive Carry stainless 1911
Sig X-5
Colt Python 4"


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

An AR, CZ or Sig, probably.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Steyr Aug


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Today added a "Liberator" to my collection now I am 1 short again and always


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Whichever customized-stock handgun any champion IDPA/IPSC shooter doesn't want anymore. Yup, that's the gun I want.:shock:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Cooper Steyr Scout .308. 

This would replace my pseudo-scout built on a Mauser action. I can't think of another pistol or shotgun that I need, and I have an AR and the Mighty Garand.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I would probably go with a 1911 by one of the biggies! I am thinking Wilson, Baer, Novak, STI etc. Regards, Richard


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)




----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

A Remington 870 and a Sig P220 Equinox. Probably the P220ST that is in the shop I work at currently, too. Can't help it. It feels like a brick, but I am loving it!


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I just want a PS90 right now....


Whats a PS90?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> Whats a PS90?


Here is one, but I want one in black. They just recently came out in black...


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Browning Hi=Power and a whole lot of ammo.

AFS


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Having just bought my Kimber, I'm still in the refractory stage. 

:smt1097 

BUT ...

Full sized 1911

Smallish S&W .357 revolver (not a super light-weight)

Ruger Blackhawk in .44 mag

And yes, I think I'm probably ready to give the old Walther P99 sub a try.

You can tell, I've not put a lot of thought into these ...

I may have become addicted, just not yet obsessed. But give me time.

:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

.50 caliber rifle.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Here is one, but I want one in black. They just recently came out in black...


I think the black is a limited edition.

I got to shoot one of these. It's like shooting a nail gun.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I actually plan on my next two purchases to be AMT Hardballers, unless I can't find any I like and settle on stainless steel Springfield GI 1911's.. Either way its no dream gun(s), its just the next on my fairly short list.

Also want a polished stainless steel IMI Jericho 941 in the .41AE cal with the 9mm barrel conversion. They have aftermarket 34rd magazines for this gun! The original full-size Jericho(sometimes called Eagle, Desert Eagle, and Baby Eagle) are incredibly comfortable guns. I hate the new plastic ones, but the original metal ones are awesome.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

reconNinja said:


> I actually plan on my next two purchases to be AMT Hardballers, unless I can't find any I like and settle on stainless steel Springfield GI 1911's..


ReconNinja, I think you just made history twice. This must be the first time that an AMT pistol, besides the original AutoMag, has made someone's wish list, and it may also be the first time someone has said they'd "settle" for a Springfield if they couldn't get an AMT! :mrgreen:

Diff'rent strokes really do move the world.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

An Ithaca Deerslayer III and an Ithaca Model 37 "Riot Gun".

Who am I kidding? If I had the money, I'd buy one of each of the new models.:smt022


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

G19 for me.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Either a M&P compact or a Sig P229 SAS


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Sig P210
S&W M29 blued 6 or 6.5 inch
Colt Python blued 4 inch


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

If 2k is not too much to magically have, then a Wilson Combat CQB. A Glock 19 or 23 would be next. I've also wanted an M-1 carbine for a long time.


----------



## reconNinja (Sep 26, 2006)

I've found the longslide Hardballers to be pretty expensive in good condition, as well as rare, while the new line of SA GI .45's are quite common. I've had two good friends that spoke well of the Hardballers, that has something to do with it as well.


----------



## Bigbadaboom (Oct 23, 2006)

An Accuracy International AWM300


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

Dorian said:


> If you can find a $4,000.00 class 3 let me know where.


Here http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976583925.htm

Here http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976631209.htm

And here http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976786443.htm


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

A Sig 226 Equinox. A beautiful gun with a great feel.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

AR - Stag, RRA or S&W. If the Dems take over congress, they'll go for an assault weapons ban - and W will probably sign it.

Oh, and lots of ammo.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

1st gen. Colt S.A.A. .45 colt,4 3/4" bbl nickel plated,factory ingraving with ivory grips.X 2,with shoulder holster:mrgreen: Randall


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> If 2k is not too much to magically have, then a Wilson Combat CQB. (snip)


Ditto. I don't think I would ever willingly spend that much on a 1911 unless I won a lottery or something.


----------

